# Vogue got three surgeries today



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

So at 2.5 years old she got the big spay, a umbilical hernia fixed and gastroplexy. Poor thing is home with me just laying around quietly. Won't eat yet so hopefully by morning she will show interest in her food. I'm thrilled my good vet friend let me take her home ( I'm more neurotic than the vet techs). Good thing too as a big storm hit the city as we were leaving. So 2 weeks of leash walks...


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hoping for a quick recovery for her. surgery is the pits for any living being!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awwww! Poor girl must feel as miserable as you! LOL! Hope she heals quickly so her 'Mom' does too! :^) Bad weather is always good for cuddling!!!!


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

Hope your pretty girl is soon on the mend! 



BeBe


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Hope she is feeling better very soon -please let us know!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for lovely Vogue.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Hoping for a quick and restful recovery for her!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Aw, poor thing! They look so pitiful while they're recovering. But how great is it that you were able to take care of all those at once instead of three separate surgeries? A speedy recovery to your girl and healing thoughts your way!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Breaks your heart to see them in pain, doesn't it? Couple of days you'll start to see her happier again.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

She is more with it this morning. And actually lays her head down.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Awww poor little sweetie! Im so glad they let you take her home too. Noting better than a watchful momma! She looks so pretty in her pink and blue! I hope she keeps feeling better quick!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Hoping for a speedy and uneventful recovery...poor girl. She really had the works. But I guess it's best to get 'er done. That 'plexy' is a good thing to have done. Keep us posted how she comes along. Hope the storm wasn't too bad.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well she does wear the "feel sorry for me mom" look very well doesn't she? At least she has her pretty color on to cheer everyone up. I hope she's better in no time!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I have been thinking about your lovely Vogue and hope she is feeling comfortable today and that her healing is rapid. That's a lot of work done and while I"m sure she's hurting, it surely seems better adn safer than three separate trips to the OR.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Hope you are both back to your old routines soon!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

She is doing great and healing nicely. Not licking at all so no cone! Been going for 5 min slow walks up our sidewalks. Poor thing keeps looking longingly at the park where we play everyday.... Still sleeps a lot and is getting used to her spoiled princess treatment.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

It's not pink like this at all today


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

She does look like a princess! I've never seen such pretty banding. Glad her look isn't spoiled by a cone!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad this is behind you both and hoping she is back to her old self soon.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, the banding is amazing! That is quite an incision too. It looks like it is healing well though.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww...poor girl. She deserves all the "spoiling" she can get. She is in good hands and it hopefully won't be too terribly much longer till she can go play at the park.


----------

